# Diablo III Multiplayer!



## direct-Gaming (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe in einem Podcast zu dem Thema Diablo III gehört, dass der normale Multiplayer - wie man Ihn aus Diablo II kennt - wohl nur noch über das Battle.net verfügbar sein soll. Das heißt, dass man sich über das Battle.net einloggen muss, um zusammen zu spielen. Ich denke es wird also wohl keine lokalen Server mehr geben, oder?! Habt Ihr zu diesem Thema schon etwas gehört? Die Quelle war in diesem Fall diablo-3.net.

Viele Grüße,

Nodex


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Oktober 2008)

Hat mich auch schon bei Hellgate: London gestört, dass es keine LAN-Modus gab.

Denke aber trotzdem, dass es weiterhin möglich sein wird, Diablo über LAN zu spielen, man muss sich eben nur zunächst im Battle.net einloggen.
Denke, dass wird dann ähnlich sein, wie mit Steam.
Da musste man sich auch erst in sienen Steam-Acocunt einloggen, bevor man z.B. Counter-Strike starten konnte.
Und da konnte man dann immer noch LAN-Spiel auswählen.

So wollen sie wahrscheinlich Raubkopien verhindern und brauchen nicht auf DRM zurückgreifen.

Sollte Blizzard tatsächlich einen LAN-Modus nicht vorsehen, ist ein Teil des Spiels für mich gestorben, denn LAN macht nunmal viel mehr Spaß als normales Online-Spielen (mir zumindest).


----------



## direct-Gaming (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass es so laufen wird. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass sich Blizzard von dieser Seite aus gegen Raubkopierer schützen möchte.... Das Problem könnte dann nur folgendes sein: Wir kaufen uns – wie alle Diablo süchtigen – direkt am 1. Tag das Spiel. Dann wollen wir Abends eine kleine welcome-Diablo3-lan starten und wir können leider nicht spielen, weil das Battle.net überlastet ist, weil Blizzard den Ansturm mal wieder falsch einschätzt *g*. Könnte mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen, dass das passiert. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Battle.net dann allgemein so stabil laufen wird, dass man auch immer rein kommt. Meinen Diablo-Urlaub plane ich wahrscheinlich auch besser eine Woche später ^^. 

Naja, aktuell ist ja leider noch kein Termin für den Release in Sicht. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf das Game. 

Gruß,
Nodex


----------



## Arbil (16. Oktober 2008)

mh... was is den der Unterschied Zwischen LanSpiel mit Freunden und Oline mit den selben Leuten?
gut sie Sitzen nich in der Gleichen Wohnung und beim Onlinemoudus könnte mal der Server abschmiern mehr aber auch nich

...ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich D2 nie über Lan gespielt hab nur im Inet


----------



## Hamadin (16. Oktober 2008)

Arbil schrieb:


> mh... was is den der Unterschied Zwischen LanSpiel mit Freunden und Oline mit den selben Leuten?
> gut sie Sitzen nich in der Gleichen Wohnung und beim Onlinemoudus könnte mal der Server abschmiern mehr aber auch nich
> 
> ...ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich D2 nie über Lan gespielt hab nur im Inet



das ist in der tat für leute die noch nie eine lan gemacht haben sehr schwer zu verstehen. schau dir cs, wow oder wc3 an. alles verschiedene genres und man kann jedes spiel im einzelplayer-mod zocken. doch mit anderen leuten macht es natürlich viel mehr spaß. wenn es dabei noch freunde von dir sind sitz du bestimmt paar stunden länger an dem game als vorher gedacht. bei einer lan steigert man sich quasi noch in eine "weitere stufe" rein. spiele die gespielt wurden können direkt besprochen werden. lustige events werden einfach noch lustiger (da die lustigen dinge die passieren sich nicht nur aufs ingame-geschehen beschränken). es endet quasi in einer freakshow wo nur lauter bekloppte sachen passieren ....und das coolste: es passiert neben dir während du spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
ich hoffe ich konnte dir das "lan-fealing" ein wenig näherbringen!
lg
hamadin


----------



## Kujasann (17. Oktober 2008)

ich gebe hamadin in allen punkten recht ... bis auf die sache mit dem wow und cs einzelspiel ^^ das iss in keinem von beiden spielen möglich ... es sei denn du meinst condition zero (cs) oder lan server mod (wow) aber das ist keine sereinausstattunge bei den spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das feeling einer LAN kann in keinster weise mit dem eines normalen battle.net games mithalten, der unterschied iss schon gewaltig wenn man mit einem grinsen im gesicht seinen tischnachbarn anbrüllt weil er einem ein item weggelootet hat oder wenn man das mikro von seinem headset abbeisst

so long Kujasann


----------



## direct-Gaming (17. Oktober 2008)

Über das berühmte LAN feeling geht meiner Meinung nach auch wirklich nichts. Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob man nebeneinander sitzt und zusammen zockt oder halt jeder von sich zu Hause über das Battle.net. 

Klar, können wir uns auch alle immer noch treffen, über das Battle.net einloggen und zocken – somit hätten wir ja unsere Lanparty. Das eigentliche Problem bei der Sache ist folgendes: Wir sind auf einen Internet Anschluss angeweisen (ok, den sollte heute jeder haben), und das Battlenet muss verfügbar sein. Sollte es also in den ersten Tagen oder generell zu einer Überlastung der Server kommen, so können wir nicht spielen und wir haben uns umsonst frei genommen um eine kranke Lan zu veranstallten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viele Grüße!


----------



## Balduk (25. Januar 2009)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Über das berühmte LAN feeling geht meiner Meinung nach auch wirklich nichts. Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob man nebeneinander sitzt und zusammen zockt oder halt jeder von sich zu Hause über das Battle.net.



bin auch deiner Meinung. Habe Diablo 2 gerne über Lan gespielt


----------

